# Geyer Shepherds



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

Do any of you have input or opinion on this breeder? If so could you PM me. 
I had a person looking into a pup from them ask if I had any knowledge of the breeder.
I said I would toss the name out here on the board, and see what you all know.
Thanks,
Paula


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I have heard of them. She seems to mix American and German lines. She shows some in AKC conformation and peerformance events.


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

Several months back I met a woman @ Marymoor Park here in WA with a Geyer pup. She was happy with the breeder and her dog. Her dog was still relatively young, around 16 months or so. Still on the lanky side but friendly in that aloof GSD way.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

If people remember my Yana then they know about the Geyer's dog and the breeder's support. If you have any questions please PM me.


----------

